# Terminal / controller question.



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can I use a controller from say, Atlas, Kato etc. with my Bachmann E-Z track terminal? Do they all plug in the same way? Asking about DC right now, the DCC is something im not ready for as yet. Thanks guys. 
Dean


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dean

If you are referring to the appx. half inch wide, thin black 2 wire
plug that goes into a matching slot on Bachmann track you could do as many of us
have...snip off the plug leaving a short length of wire. Strip the
wire, attach, solder adn tape wires from whatever other controller you want
to use. Then plug that into your EZ track. I do that with their DCC Controller
in reverse...wires from controller soldered to buss. Drops from Atlas track attach
to Buss. No plugs used.

Don


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Don.


----------

